# Knitting groups in phoenix, az



## classact (Jun 17, 2012)

Does anybody know of any Knitting groups in Phoenix, az


----------



## 43MLMMcD (Nov 13, 2011)

I don't know of any "groups", but there is always a large group of women at Tempe Yarn and Fiber when I stop in there. There are often 2 tables with women sitting around chatting and knitting. I've even been there when they have potlucks for various events. They always have a pot of coffee going. I live very far away from Tempe, but I would be there often if I lived nearby. The people are very friendly and they have a great selection of yarns and fibers.


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

I am in Mesa and would be interested in a knitting group out this way if anyone knows of one.


----------



## carolynproulx (Sep 17, 2011)

I'll be back in Chandler in January....was there in the fall months and really felt the warmth of Tempe Yarn and Fibre when I shopped there. The table felt very welcoming and I look forward to joining them come January. Maybe we'll see you there.


----------



## naxbird (Jul 22, 2011)

I live in Phoenix and go to Tempe Yarn & Fiber to sit and knit twice a week. Everyone there is very friendly and the owners are wonderful people. Please come and join us.
Linda


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Check out The Fiber Factory in downtown Mea. They will know of groups I'm sure.

Pontuf



pamjlee said:


> I am in Mesa and would be interested in a knitting group out this way if anyone knows of one.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Jessica Knits in North Scottsdale McDowell Mountain Ranch area is a very nice and friendly shop


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Are any of you taking knitting classes in the Valley ? If so what class and is it fun?


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Check out The Fiber Factory in downtown Mesa. They will know of groups I'm sure.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

can you sit at Tempe Yarn anytime the store is open or just certain hours because of classes.


----------



## carolynproulx (Sep 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> can you sit at Tempe Yarn anytime the store is open or just certain hours because of classes.


I believe someone mentioned that they have knit afternoons twice a week.
I was in twice in October/November but couldn't tell you which days of the week. The table was busy and the ladies seemed very friendly. There was a calendar posted just outside the exterior door with the times for the knit afternoons and, at that time, it was any afternoon. They are on Facebook and have a web page so one could probably phone. Hope this helps.


----------



## naxbird (Jul 22, 2011)

Yes you can sit and knit anytime the store is open. They do have classes but there is a different room for that. It's just more fun to sit with the other knitters.
I go on Mondays and Fridays because those are the best days for me.

Linda


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks carol and naxbird. I'll stop in and knit next time I'm in the area.


----------

